# How to open 64Gb SD memory card in Mac?



## SamanthaGR (Oct 4, 2011)

I’ve tried to open 64Gb SD memory card in MacBookPro OSX 10.9.5.
by inserting it in the SD card slot.
Card is used as external storage in Android Galaxy smartphone.
Got message ‘The card not readable in this computer’.
SD Cards with 4 and 6 Gb open without problem and I suspect Mac just can not open 64 Gb SD memory card.

Is there any way to open this 64Gb SD - some program perhaps or any other approach?
Any useful tip is most welcome! Thanks in advance!

S


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Macs can open 64gb cards just fine. I use cards much larger than that all the time.

The card is either corrupted, failed, or using a file system not compatible with Macs.

How is the card formatted?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the card installed, Browse to the toolbar to *Go/Utilities/Disk Utilities*. The SD card should show up on the left panel. Select to see the format etc.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Two different filesystems, Apple now uses APFS, *most* androids use YAFFS.

You can use the Android File Transfer app, I used this when I went from an Android phone to iPhone. https://www.android.com/filetransfer/

Or you can install the sd-card back into the android, and copy files to a computer, using a USB cable. 

To use the card in the apple computer you will need to format it to the Apple Filesystem.


----------



## SamanthaGR (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, spunk.funk ,.the card can not be seen in utilities because can not be open...

Re alpenadiver's tip - the filetransfer program is buggy -I've tried it (despite tips not to) and I have to use Glaxy's proprietary opener Kies...
It is formatted in DOS as usually SD cards come off the shelf. Mac opens them OK except this problematic one.

The question now is :
Is there any more sophidticated software which can open this problematic card?

Thanks anyone who can provide useful idea!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the SD card is installed, it should still be readable as a drive in Disk Utilities whether you can open it, read it or not. Unless the reader is not working properly, or the card is faulty. Put the Reader on a Windows PC, or put the card in the phone. If it can't be read their either, then it is a bad card and needs to be replaced.


----------

